# Sports and You



## Trombonista (Jun 13, 2013)

Talk about your sports experiences here.

I took tennis lessons in 3rd and 4th grade. I also played tennis at summer camps. In high school, I played in the marching band and pep band, so I went to a lot of football and basketball games. I didn't do marching band in college, but I did play in Basketball Band for the first two years.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 13, 2013)

I played basketball for most of my years in elementary. I thought I was gonna keep going, but I gave it up in 5th grade to join band where I got to march and go to games and stuff. I also played quite a bit of football in my free time and on a team once or twice.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 13, 2013)

I played Soccer up until high school. Now I just run a lot.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 14, 2013)

i played baseball, football, and wrestling all the way up to high school. 


then i joined drama club like a stupid teen movie just to be with a girl. 

i did pro wrestling for a while after i graduated, now i just do regular exercise. (although i should do more to counteract the beer drinking)


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 14, 2013)

I played soccer from 2nd grade through 8th grade. It was my favorite sport to play as a kid.

I played little league, but got hit by the pitch my first at bat (just my luck ) and only played one season.

I played flag football in 3rd and 4th grade. That was fun too.

I also did basketball as a kid.

I don't know if this counts as a sport, but I've been fishing since the 6th grade. It's the only one I still do.

I wasn't too good at any of the sports I tried. Well, except for fishing, I was OK at that.

I'd like to try paintball, airsoft and boxing or other martial arts in the future.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 14, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> I don't know if this counts as a sport, but I've been fishing since the 6th grade. It's the only one I still do.


Oooooh, I love fishing! A lot of people say it's cruel and no better than hunting, but I've been doing it for so long, I fail to see how yanking a fish out of the water for twelve seconds and tossing it back in is cruel. My dad always wanted to take me on a hunt, but I'd always stick to fishing. The one time I did go hunting, I choked up anyways. He still wants me to kill an animal, and I still want to fish and shoot at targets.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Jun 14, 2013)

Soccer for one year in third grade. I know it says sports, but I'm gonna include martial arts in here too. After one year I tried out kendo. Did it until fifth grade where I quit for another year and took it up when I got to seventh grade. Continued doing that until senior year. So that's about 6 years in total approx. Then I did 3 months of Muay Thai. A few classes of BJJ. And today I'm going to attend my first class of judo.


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2013)

I was always being signed up for different sports as a kid that I had no interest in attending. I've played Baseball, Football, Taekwondo, and Gymnastics. I've also been in cubscouts. None of them ever really appealed to me, although I would have been a proficient athlete because of my size and body type. I preferred Runescape much more back then. My mom and I were pretty weird compared to the southern baptist white suburbian stay at home mothers, so there was also the issue of not being welcomed or accepted into these cultures.

I've tried multiple times in the last few years to re-acclimate myself to a physical routine but I've been pretty unsuccessful at invoking any sort of workout as a part of my routine.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 14, 2013)

Three years of karate, four years of swimming. Then past the age of fourteen, I more or less stopped caring for sports altogether. Still, I had to cycle 16 miles every day to get to school from 14 to 17 so I guess that counts as sport. After that, nothing.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 14, 2013)

"Kick the Autistic" for a GRAND number of years.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jun 18, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> "Kick the Autistic" for a GRAND number of years.



If beach volleyball and dressage can be Olympic sports I reckon Kick the Autistic should be an Olympic sport too.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 18, 2013)

Got more than enough for a gold medal team right here on this board.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 19, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Got more than enough for a gold medal team right here on this board.



Pickle suits for our warm-up suits then?


----------



## champthom (Jun 19, 2013)

I enjoy curling. Seriously, it's an awesome sport, it doesn't rely solely on physical prowess but also strategy, skill, and a bit of luck, it's gender neutral, sportsmanship is a big part of the game, I could go on. I'm serious about the sportsmanship part, it's really all about having fun and people don't go crazy over it, everyone just has a good time and stuff.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 6, 2013)

Did swimming.

Now I'm just jogging.


----------



## RV 229 (Aug 10, 2013)

I just jog and do my day job for exercise these days. (And stretch, because flexibility comes in handy.)
But when I was a kid, my mother made me take Tai Kwan Do. I wasn't a big fan of it, and I sucked at learning my forms. However, I picked up sparring pretty well. There was a point system for winning matches: first person to 100 points was the winner. I forgot what moves gave you what points, except for one. A kick to the head was fifty points. I was a lazy brat and wanted to end the match and go back to sitting down as fast as possible, so I got_ really good_ at kicking people in the head. It even won me a trophy at a tournament at Disney World. Too this day I can still kick pretty damn high. 

Now I'm interested in learning some form of swordplay. Probably fencing.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Aug 16, 2013)

I was taught to swim around four, played soccer from when I was five until I was 14 and was on the varsity team as an 8th grader and even started our season finale as a fullback but usually played goalie on the teams I was on, played baseball from five until 12 and was left handed as a batter so I got beaned in the head a lot in little league by most right handed pitchers, played football when I was seven and was a right tackle, took karate at eight for a year and again from 12-13 for almost two, got to a blue belt with three stripes, played basketball when I was 10 as a forward and hated it because the first girl I ever had a crush on who had never played organized basketball was put on the other team for my city's youth league with all the good players who had played before and that team won a bunch of games while I was put on a scrub team of first time players that lost every game but one that season, after that I swore I'd never play basketball again to my parents and didn't until 10th grade when I started again and ended up a sometimes starter on the #1 basketball team in the state in our class my senior year.  Once I started weight training in high school I continued in college and started practicing capoeira and boxing training, which I still continue in some form to this very day along with yoga for flexibility.


----------



## Bumbling Hedgehog (Aug 21, 2013)

I suck at most sports due to very low endurance.


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Sep 6, 2013)

Posted it in the How was your Day thread not too long ago...
PE is a wonderful reminder about how I should kill myself because I'm worthless.

But I'm gonna get a gym membership if I'm able to take initiative...


----------



## Stalin (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been fencing for a long time and was a recruited athlete for a Big 10 university. That didn't pan out but still. I guess I was good.

I fence 4-6 times a week.

Every other sport I suck at.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Sep 6, 2013)

I played hockey for years, then stopped before high school.  Picked up roller again a few years ago.

A few months ago I got on the ice for the first time in probably fifteen years, immediately fell down and broke my nose.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2013)

Brother, the greatest sport of them all is what the Hulkster got into at a young age. The Hulkster recommends getting involved in the squared circle. That, along with training, saying your prayers and eating your vitamins will result in great things.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Sep 7, 2013)

I actually did used to wrestle, too.  I won three "gold" (brass or something poorly painted gold) medals in local tournaments and never lost a match, because I apply the tenets of Hulkamania to my everyday life.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 11, 2013)

I never really did sports back in school, but I started endurance running several years ago and have run four half-marathons since. I need to add yoga to my routine though, running is bad for your flexibility. (My pulled hamstring has been reminding me of that for the last week!)


----------

